# 2004 Durango Tow capacity



## carlhunts4fun (Mar 12, 2005)

My wife and are in the process od buying our first RV. A 2005 Springdale by Keyatone 266 RELL-GL fully equipped with all available options. Our tow vehicle is a 2004 Dodge Durango:
5.7 litre HEMI
3:55 rear end
Tow package SLT
all wheel/4 wheel drive
Now the big question....Is this enough vehicle to safely tow the above TT....thanks in advance for your input...Carl


----------



## Ed H. (Mar 13, 2005)

2004 Durango Tow capacity

First, what is the GVW of the trailer? After you know that, check it against the factory tow rating of your Durango. If you don't know the rating, the dealer who sold it to you should be able to get that information for you. 
You will need a weight distributing hitch and sway control to tow safely. Don't let anyone kid you on that. There are several systems out there; choose the brand that is easiest for you to understand and hook up. 
You will also need extended mirrors. Again there are several options here, choose what works best for you. If you can't look down the side of the trailer and see a vehicle in the lane behind you (at a safe distance..say 150 or 200 feet) when driving straight, your mirrors are inadequate. 
Try a few short trips to practice towing on roads that have little or no traffic to get the hang of towing, take your time and above all, enjoy your new vacation home at the beach, in the mountains, at Disney World, etc.


----------



## carlhunts4fun (Mar 13, 2005)

2004 Durango Tow capacity

Thanks Ed for your input, the GVWR for the trailer is 7,600 lbs.  But has a Gross dry weight of 5,480 , my thoughts were to keep our travel weight down to a minimum and invest in the tow system you described.  Looks like it might all work ok...Thanks again....Carl and Cherie, up here in the Cascade Mountains of Wash. St.


----------



## RBOregon (Apr 19, 2005)

2004 Durango Tow capacity

Carl, I would be careful with that combination.  I currently have a Chevy Avalanche, rated for 7100lbs towing.  Our TT is 5900 Dry, I figure around 7000 loaded.  It handles it, but doesn't leave much of a buffer and is definitely geared wrong for hills.  We are looking at the 05 Durango, not many changes between 04 and 05.  Tow Rating with the 3:55 Rear end is 7150....I am looking for the 3:92 rear end, which increases the tow rating to 8650 for the simple reason, I want more of a buffer.  Now we mostly tow locally, from Portland to the coast etc, all within a couple of hours of home, so it isn't a big deal, anything longer and you are going to want to have it loaded and you would be exceeding your tow rating....Check to make sure, but those are the numbers I came up with.


----------



## RV-VOL (Apr 23, 2005)

2004 Durango Tow capacity

Just make sure that the trailer you  are getting is short enough for the Dodge. My saying with the customers is "Do Not Let The Tail Wag The Dog" From what I can tell from your post you are going to be in good shape.

Happy Camping


----------



## RBOregon (Apr 23, 2005)

2004 Durango Tow capacity

RV-VOL....what do you consider short enough?  I have a 25ft....the things I am most concerned about are the weight of the Durango compared to the AV, the AV is 6000+lbs, the Durango is 4800lbs.  Second would be the wheelbase issue....I am pretty confident that I will be ok, I do have a weight distribution hitch and sway contorl...


----------



## jjbalza (Apr 23, 2005)

2004 Durango Tow capacity

So I'm in a similar situation. I just bought a 28 foot Sunnybrook, 6500 dry, 8000 loaded. And I'm looking at the Durango 5.7 Liter and 3.92 axle. It drives so much nicer than a 3/4 ton Yukon or Suburban. That gives me 800 pounds of margin, but what about the length, any problem?


----------



## mountainman (Apr 25, 2005)

2004 Durango Tow capacity

jjbalza:  The Suburan or Yukon XL either would make a much better TV than the Dodge because of the extended wheelbase.  I would not tow anything over 25 feet with the Durango because of the short wheelbase.  I also would recommend the 392.1 over the 355.1.


----------



## RV-VOL (Apr 26, 2005)

2004 Durango Tow capacity

I have a customer that is towing a 28' Aruba Travel Trailer by Starcraft and he said it is towing fine. The Aruba has the enclosed heated underbelly which will make it tow better. I would be afraid for my family if I went longer than 28'29 30 foot on a SUV. Talk to a Dodge dealership and see what they are saying.


----------



## RBOregon (Apr 26, 2005)

2004 Durango Tow capacity

RV-VOL, please don't take this the wrong way, but the last people I would talk to would be those at the Dodge Dealership, or any for that matter.  I had to stick to my guns and tell them that the 3.92 gears, an extra $40 on the pricetag, were a requirement, they said, you can tow 7100lbs without them, that should be plenty for what you are towing......I know better.  I know that you should not tow at or near the max of your vehicle, I prefer to have some cushion.  I learn more reading what people write and what the real world has to say.  Numbers and ratings are nice, but when you hook up your trailer, go down the highway or over the hill you get the real deal....


----------

